# General > RSS Feeds >  PFK RSS Feed: Review: HELP Advanced Soil for planted tanks

## AquaticQuotient.com

George Farmer reviews the range of complete soil substrates from HELP.

More...

** This thread is an item from Practical Fishkeeping Magazine website's RSS feed, brought to you by courtesy of AQ's RSS Feed Poster Robot. **

----------


## sixhunter

just sharing my opinion  :Smile: 

i did tried and used this soil for my shrimp tank. cycling takes awhile around 1month to be safe. however, around 1 year it breaks down and buffering is gone. the lifespan is relatively short though

----------


## tunicate

I'm using HELP Advanced Plants as the only substrate in my tank now. It's only a couple of weeks old. Notice the Bacopa starts sprouting roots 2 days after planting.

----------

